# Hoping for mid-size shark, how does my gear stack up?



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be down in June, and I'm wanting to do some sharking. Here's what I've picked up so far. Is there anything else I need, or anything that's not up to snuff for a 4-6 ft shark?

15" heavy action surf rod
Penn Senator 6/0
80lb Power Pro
200lb Malin single wire steel leader
#1/0 barrel swivels (510lb test)
Mustad 16/0 Circle Hooks
3-5oz pyramid weights


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*How big are your balls?*

Good luck!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's more than enough....


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome. I'm so ready to get down there. I've got a trout fishing trip in the Ozarks next weekend, and then I'll be in Pensacola in a month.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

If i were you id use 7 strand leader. If that single strand kinks. It will break.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> That's more than enough....


Yessir.....I've caught 5-5.5 footers on surf gear.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> If i were you id use 7 strand leader. If that single strand kinks. It will break.


Ive caught many sharks in one night using the same single strand leader. Youll be fine bud


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

salt-life said:


> Ive caught many sharks in one night using the same single strand leader. Youll be fine bud


Good to hear, I went with the single strand so I can just tie a haywire knot and avoid buying thimbles, barrel crimps and a crimper.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

:whistling:15" rod?


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> :whistling:15" rod?


Derp, I posted the OP from my phone. A 15' rod would probably work out alot better.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they're right about the single strand. one fish and it can be kinked and break.. trust me, i know... lol. a small spinner or sharp nose twisting in it will tear up single strand. the bigger ones not so much.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, with that being said, I might pick up some 7 strand just incase. What's the best way to go with braided wire leaders? Tying or crimping?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

crimping.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I was reading up on the hull truth, and a lot of people suggest a figure 8 knot and then superglue or melting the nylon. Another suggestion was a half-hitch + overhand knot. Would either of these be sufficient, or should I just give up all hope and tell the wife I'm buying a crimper.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, watch the video of the charter this past Saturday night. every one of these sharks were caught on a single wire, with a 200 LB wind on leader. the hook (13/0) and swivel were connected to the wire with a haywire twist. The wire I think is 144 LB test and about 6-7 feet long. If you are going with multi stand use a crimp. if your going to use a single wire, use a haywire twist. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f82/fat-jax-report-5-4-13-a-151408/ Fight the fish, that's what its about in my eyes, not just to winch them to the beach or boat. don't overthink it and overcomplicate the process..... just 2 cents, but someone will disagree. This is what I use and it seems to work pretty well..... good luck, post a couple pictures.....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Okay, watch the video of the charter this past Saturday night. every one of these sharks were caught on a single wire, with a 200 LB wind on leader. the hook (13/0) and swivel were connected to the wire with a haywire twist. The wire I think is 144 LB test and about 6-7 feet long. If you are going with multi stand use a crimp. if your going to use a single wire, use a haywire twist. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f82/fat-jax-report-5-4-13-a-151408/ Fight the fish, that's what its about in my eyes, not just to winch them to the beach or boat. don't overthink it and overcomplicate the process..... just 2 cents, but someone will disagree. This is what I use and it seems to work pretty well..... good luck, post a couple pictures.....



for us its about getting them to the beach and back out as quickly as possible. Catch, Tag and Release. if something gives us a real fight then its a true beast and deserves recognition.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree go with seven strand. You can get premade leaders that are really strong but a little expensive at most tackle store. If you aren't keeping the shark try to get it in as soon as possible for a safe release.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be sending all but one back to the murky depths, and plan on doing my best to get them back there as safe as possible. All of this is assuming I catch _anything._


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Okay, watch the video of the charter this past Saturday night. every one of these sharks were caught on a single wire, with a 200 LB wind on leader. the hook (13/0) and swivel were connected to the wire with a haywire twist. The wire I think is 144 LB test and about 6-7 feet long. If you are going with multi stand use a crimp. if your going to use a single wire, use a haywire twist. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f82/fat-jax-report-5-4-13-a-151408/ Fight the fish, that's what its about in my eyes, not just to winch them to the beach or boat. don't overthink it and overcomplicate the process..... just 2 cents, but someone will disagree. This is what I use and it seems to work pretty well..... good luck, post a couple pictures.....


Now there ya go. Realtor knows the routine. Follow his lead and you'll find that shark........ and I hope it's a dandy. 200 lbs will make it a darn interesting tug of war. It will take some finesse to get him that last 25'. Never forget, he will twist that head and bite the pi$$ out of you. Even if you think he is dead. Remember, he's 200lbs and fighting for his life. 

Good luck. This has been an interesting thread.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 to what avid said....just get 7 strand. I use it to tie together (on itself) through my hooks and barrels and crimp as well. 

The single will kink. But if you do use it, at least double up on the wire. Cut 2 section off the same length. Start one haywire twist. Then spin the remaining wire loselt, but firm, til the end, and make your second haywire. It will give it more strength and help deter kinking.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

How would 49 strand do in this situation? I don't seem to be able to find 7 strand stronger than 135lb test.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never used 7 strand. just 7x7 which is 49 strand...


----------

